# Spilo or Mac



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

I used to think I had a spilo but after searching thru OPEFE site I now think its a mac.
I'm not 100% sure tho,lol.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

Oops double post


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

More pics


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Mac


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've to go with a Mac also. Should move this thread to Piranha id and let Frank take a look.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

Stupid me I 4got about the ID section


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's ok, let one of the moderators move it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Maculatus.

Moved.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

oops I was ahead of u and posted it in the ID section aswell. sh*t









So whats the giveaway that it's a Mac, the tail?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a Pinned thread ?


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Got to say mac


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah i'd say its a mac


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

agreed mac


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

MAC... it looks like mine.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

i dont what happened in the last post...???


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

mac theirs no doubt i got a two gold spilos and their jaw is diffrent...alot longer bottom jaw


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

def a mac. nice lookin fish


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My avatar is a Mac also.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

macs are the best


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a maculatus....^^


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete. S. maculatus.


----------

